# Pretty Kitty Kaeko



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, I lost my profile back in the days. So this is how it works!

You ask me a question!
And I provide the answer, through the answered questions, I shall build a new profile.
_Deal?_

Basics:

Name: Kaeko Kino
Age: 18
Species: Tiger Cat
Hair: Maintained well, but messy, Dirty blonde with lemon highlights.
Eyes: Cyrstal Blue, yet turn yellow when feral mode.
Accessories: Belled Choker and spiked tail-ring (used for teleportation)
Weapons: Her fangs, her claws and her Sword; called the "Tiger Eye" Kept as a blue stone in her choker.

Fun Facts
- Kae will be seen wearing the smallest skirts, but in her clan being unclothed is the same as being considered an adult. She will not wear pants.
Your job to help me fill in the rest  Think you can do it?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

It's true that you  never wear pants, right?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> It's true that you  never wear pants, right?



Indeed! to hot for pants XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

In fact, you normally don't wear a top either.
You prefer to be nekkid, right?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Lesee...
You wear a bell collar on your neck, a teleportation device(?) on your tail, and own a sword.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm, correct, I do wear a top, only when im in the other neko villages. do I have a stalker? :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

You have messy - but well-maintained - blonde hair, and one of your ears is black.
You also have four tiger stipes on each of your arms and legs, your claws are poison tipped, and you have rather large toes. You wear a headband, have blue eyes, a short muzzle, and your ears are bent at the tips. You also have pink and black pawpads on your feet.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You have messy - but well-maintained - blonde hair, and one of your ears is black.
> You also have four tiger stipes on each of your arms and legs, your claws are poison tipped, and you have rather large toes. You wear a headband, have blue eyes, a short muzzle, and your ears are bent at the tips. You also have pink and black pawpads on your feet.



XD indeed.! impressed, however its gotta be my ref pic


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup! I saw it on DA.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 16, 2008)

i have a question


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

minihorse said:


> i have a question



ask away ^_^


----------



## minihorse (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> ask away ^_^


are u single o/////o


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh. You also have a feral mode, right?
And if I'm not mistaken, the sword's name is Tiger Eye, isn't it?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

minihorse said:


> are u single o/////o



In character Married to Ying since the age of 12
Out of character: yes

and you stalker man, lol, correct!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

In feral mode, your eyes are yellow and you have pawpads on your hands.
You also keep your sword in your choker.
Other than the physical description, I don't know much about you.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> In feral mode, your eyes are yellow and you have pawpads on your hands.
> You also keep your sword in your choker.
> Other than the physical description, I don't know much about you.



-chuckles- you're killing me


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

So, will that be added to your profile or not?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> So, will that be added to your profile or not?



indeed will do, in due time


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm....
Do you have any pics?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Hmmm....
> Do you have any pics?



hundreds...

http://kaekokino.deviantart.com/

it's gonna be my job to sort through them and choose a good ref


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Heh heh...did your inspiration come from Cham Cham? =3


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Heh heh...did your inspiration come from Cham Cham? =3



Nuku Nuku actaully :3 then my cat whiskers. and then well my ex. help finalize her

http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1134756/

^^ what she once was


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Nuku Nuku actaully :3 then my cat whiskers. and then well my ex. help finalize her
> 
> http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1134756/
> 
> ^^ what she once was



Hmmm...how far can you teleport?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Hmmm...how far can you teleport?



only the places i've been to and can picture perfectly with vivid thought


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> only the places i've been to and can picture perfectly with vivid thought



So if you was traped somewhere, you could teleport out? =D


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> So if you was traped somewhere, you could teleport out? =D


i'd find another way if possible, if not yea XD if i lose the tailring...im out of luck


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> i'd find another way if possible, if not yea XD if i lose the tailring...im out of luck



lol, Yeah you are! XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

So, Kaeko... Have you ever seen a giant Charmander before?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> So, Kaeko... Have you ever seen a giant Charmander before?



Dont believe we have pokemon where I come from... o.o


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Dont believe we have pokemon where I come from... o.o



I didn't think so.


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 17, 2008)

Yar, that is a very smexy pic you've got there 

Seriously, this is really good ^.^

edit: Ya, sorry about that, but I think Mr. Someone answered most questions I could think of before they were actually asked...


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

JavelinChimera said:


> Yar, that is a very smexy pic you've got there
> 
> Seriously, this is really good ^.^



lol, not a question for im happy for the compliment anyway.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Uh, how would you describe yourself personality wise?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Kaeko. I feel bad for mapping out your physical description in one go. When you get the chance, why don't you ask a question about my fursona. He gets rather lonely sometimes.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh, how would you describe yourself personality wise?



no need to feel bad XD lol, at first it sounded cocky hehe

but personality? Shy and Cute. Yet Sarcastic and wild. She's got alot to her, Kaeko loves to meet new people, but In character..she does not like dogs. She gets cold and even stands terrified if faced with one.


----------



## Aperture (Jul 17, 2008)

Can I have a hug?
 You know you want too...
http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k382/javales/apdoodle.jpg


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Aperture said:


> Can I have a hug?
> You know you want too...
> http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k382/javales/apdoodle.jpg



-hugs skittles- 
of course!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

What is your fighting style?
(How do you fight?)


----------



## Rytes (Jul 17, 2008)

would you skydive if you had the option?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> What is your fighting style?
> (How do you fight?)



Hand to hand mostly with alot of temptation of the body if I'm fighting male characters. I might like my chest while perched in a tree to distract them then attack while they are lost in thought.

If the battle drags on or they whip out a weapon then i;ll be forced to use the Tiger Eye. Which the abilities arent to be revealed.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

1. What do you like to do?
2. Can I have a hug?


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> 1. What do you like to do?
> 2. Can I have a hug?



the same anyone else would, have fun and kill boredom.

-huggles- ^__^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> the same anyone else would, have fun and kill boredom.
> 
> -huggles- ^__^



Thanks <3


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 26, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Thanks <3



erm, anytime!! ^w^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you have any special abilities?


----------

